# Sky



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

This is Sky. She is a Pure White Homer. She came to me recently from Key West FL. She was in need of a home as well as a few of her other friends that arrived with her. Sky is a beautiful bird, loves to run around with the other birds. She is special because she is completely flightless. Sky cannot fly for unknown reasons. Both of her wings are incapable of spreading out completely but she does manage to flap them a bit. 

I have been thinking of where I'm going to keep her once my loft is complete. My loft isn't designed to keep Sky in there. She wont be able to get to food or water since it will be out in the aviary and I just cant have her living on the floor of either part of the loft. So I will need some help in deciding where I should keep her.

My first thought was to keep her inside in a bird cage and take her out daily with the other birds. 

My second thought was, why not make her a coop just big enough for her and another flightless mate outside right next to the main loft? It will have a nice view of the main loft as well as a nice sized nest in which her and her mate can go into at night to sleep away from all the weather.

Let me know what you think is best. I will take the vote from here and use it as the method of keeping her. Which ever method gains the most popularity will determine where Sky lives.

Also, if you can please be on the watch for a nice cock bird that may be flightless as well as I wish for her to have a mate.

Picture 1

Picture 2

Picture 3


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Sorry, no picture 3

Luis


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Yep, she is a lovely pigeon for sure.

We have a lot of rescue pigeons, but then we have a lot of space. Quite a few of our birds are flightless and with one in particular, like you say about Sky, we do not know the reason. He kind of flaps a little, and can manage to jump up onto a low box on the ground, but is also unable to fully extend his wings.

They have ground level access to the aviary, and the flightless ones seem very content to roost and nest in a box at ground level or one box up (as far as they can get).

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOVE that name...  


Thank you for rescuing Sky, and giving her a home. I'm sorry to hear she is flightless.

I think you should try to give her as normal a life as can be allowed, especially if she was raised and used to beeing around other birds. It would be nice for her to have company as pigeons are social creatures. If she is a hen, that will make her passive-non aggressive, and with a handicap she may be very vulnerable to any aggressive male, so you have to know which types of personalities your birds are, or put her in with other hens, but you have to keep an eye out. 

Some smaller breeds are gentle and will allow other birds to co-habitate. I keep some of my birds for rehabilitation, once they are well on their way to healing, with my Satinettes and Rollers. They are still somewhat handicapped but can find their way to food and water. The advantage of being with these birds, is that they are not only gentle/passive but their cubbies are lower to the ground and they have easy acces to food and water, which a handicapped bird would require.


...I just can't resist.... 

..and now I'd like to introduce you to My pet SKYE! (with an "e") lol


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hes beautiful! Thanks for the info John and Treesa.

Luis


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Both of her wings are incapable of spreading out completely but she does manage to flap them a bit. 

****************************
The usual reason for this is a previous fracture which healed badly. Most fractured bones over ride each other at the fracture site which makes the limb shorter than normal. If the two ends of the bone are not put back in position and pinned or taped or otherwise immobilised then the callus which forms holds fast the over-riding parts and leaves the limb permanently shorter. This would be a reasonable conjecture as to why the wings cannot be spread out to their full extent.

Beautiful bird though. Whites are my favourite.

The namesake is also just as handsome and in such obvious good health.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Nootie, thanks for that explination. It was very informative. Its ashame though to think she lost the ability in both wings, maybe even at different times. 

Teesa, I forgot to mention in the last post. This hen doesnt really like other hens. She beat up 4 different girls, (One a Lahore and the other a small Roller and the other two Homers), I put her with and even out in the aviary just chased them a bit. She does like the guys though, one in particular...but he has his eyes on everyone! lol. He likes me the most though, too bad Im not his species or a Hen...LOL. I'll figure something out for her, I have too...my Grandmother already claimed her. lol

Luis


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

LuisO said:


> Nootie, thanks for that explination. It was very informative. Its ashame though to think she lost the ability in both wings, maybe even at different times.
> 
> Luis


You're welcome. My guess is they were both fractured at the same time due to some kind of accident - probably RTA. It would be most unlikely for that to happen twice - especially as she wouldn't have been able to fly after the first one.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

my pigeon just laid her 2nd egg today  and sky / skye both look great


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

*If You Care*

if you care

in the track meet i run the 400 metter the 800 meter and the mile relay

last track meet i places

5th out of 8 in the 400meter

and 2nd out of 4 in the mile relay 

and 5th out of 10 in the 800meter


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Michael,

Congratulations on your places in the track meet. My 18 yr. old son is named Michael too and he also used to run indoor track. He was very good at it and won many gold medals! However, he doesn't run track anymore as he has chosen to concentrate on baseball---that is his favorite sport. April 1st starts his last season of high school baseball, but he will be playing college ball in the fall.

Good luck in your sporting endeavors.

Linda


----------

